
Excessive Internet use affects physical structure of teenage brains - urbanjunkie
http://www.scientificamerican.com/article.cfm?id=does-addictive-internet-use-restructure-brain
======
bobicool
Does this mean that i'm going to die? Probably not, but hey, long live the
internet!

